# imac à ventilo bruyant dès le démarrage



## ange (26 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

depuis avant-hier mon imac (2009 early) me fait des misères : les ventilos font du bruit : ils tournent beaucoup... pour rien (pas à fond car lors du test des ventilos ils font encore plus de bruit)

J'ai déjà fait 2X le reset de l'IMC, rien n'y fait. 
J'ai fait aussi lancé le mode test des ventilos, mais de retour à un démarrage normal ils tournent toujours. 
Après une journée d'arrêt complet, démarrage et quelques temps après (5 minutes), hop les ventilo se remettent à tourner.

J'ai un doute que cela soit côté soft, car dès le (re)demarrage, le bruit sourd des ventilateurs est déjà présent. 
J'ai eu un doute, car après le premier reset de l'IMC, plus de bruit, mais après que timemachine est démarré sa sauvegarde, hop... (mais depuis (et plusieurs redémarrage) les ventilos démarrent alors que TM ne tourne pas. (et même au boot de l'imac)

Certains sites indiquent qu'il faut nettoyer les ventilos. Ce sera surement une de mes prochaines actions (bien que j'ai peur que cela ne serve qu'à mettre des poussières sous la vitre)

Le logiciel SSDFanControl ne semble pas avoir d'action sur ce son de ventilo (que je baisse ou monte en mode manuel)

Enfin ce soir j'ai tenté un mode sans echec. Après un démarrage lent (et toujours bruyant), barre de progression horizontale (signe d'un démarrage particulier ?!?), l'écran est devenu noir. Au bout de 10 minutes, j'ai craqué et éteint le mac. Et au démarrage... pas de démarrage justement, début de souffle, et hop arrêt rien. 2/3 essais : toujours pas de démarrage.  Retrait du cable alim plus de 15 secondes, appui: tentative de démarrage et hop arrêt (un peu comme une voiture qui n'a plus assez de batterie....). Arrêt pendant 10 minutes, et là, ouf, démarrage et donc ce post !

Ne serait-ce pas au niveau d'un ventilo pour la carte graphique ? ou de l'alim ?
Auriez-vous d'autres idées ? des conseils ?????


Merci d'avance,


----------



## Sly54 (26 Novembre 2012)

ange a dit:


> Après un démarrage lent (et toujours bruyant), barre de progression horizontale (signe d'un démarrage particulier ?!?),


Signe d'un problème sur le disque dur&#8230;
Je vais chercher la Technote d'Apple qui en parle&#8230;


Je pensais à cette Technote : http://support.apple.com/kb/TS3148?viewlocale=fr_FR; il me semble qu'elle est valable pour 10.6 et OS suivants&#8230;


----------



## ange (27 Novembre 2012)

Merci de cette idée (je pensais que cet aspect de barre était lié qu'au mode sans echec .????).
Et peut-être que c'est le cas (pb de disque dur), car j'ai déjà eu un soucis il y aquelques temps et j'avais fait la manip de démarrage sur une clef USB pour réparer mon DD.
Mais est-ce qu'un probleme de DD peut engendrer mon problème de ventilo ???


----------



## ange (27 Novembre 2012)

Et bien, je viens de tester en démarrer sur une clef USB et Utilitaire de disque me répond que mon Disque Dur "semble" être en ordre ! De même pour les autorisations, tout est soit disant OK.

Quelqu'un aurait il une autre idée ?


----------



## Jerome_C (28 Novembre 2012)

Avant de parler de bruit regarde déjà à quelle vitesse ils tournent (widget iStatPro, divers autres utilitaires...), le bruit est quelque chose de très subjectif... le CPU fan de mon iMac i7 27p (fin 2009) tourne normalement sous les 1000 rpm (le OD fan aussi, le HD fan tourne plus vite) mais comme je fais du boinc 24/24 ça tourne tout le temps > 2000 rpm, mais c'est mon choix.


----------



## ange (29 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Bah le problème est que le bruit vient d'arriver depuis maintenant une semaine, alors que j'ai mon iMac depuis 3 ans !
Au niveau vitesse, SSDFan Control indique une vitesse de 1600 RPM en auto, et que je ne peux descendre qu'à 1500 en manuel.

Masi ce maytin a près une nuit au calme, je n'ai pas de bruit et SDD Fan Control indique une température de 26°C, alors qu'auparavant (depuis le problème) j'avais des températures de 50 à 55°.
Le temps d'écrire ce post et déjà je suis passé à 29°C (et vitesse toujours à 1600)

Je vais laisser ouvert et regarder à partir de quelle température ils se mettent à démarrer et surtout trouver le problème (peut-être un soft qui tourne sans arrêt) mais je n'avais rien remarqué de tel dans le moniteur.


----------



## ange (29 Novembre 2012)

Pour compléter (2 heures plus tard):
Température : 53° !, toujours 1600 RDM
et côté monitor : pas de proc avec un fort coef d'utilisation (tous en dessous de 10%), mais mds (indexeur de spotlight) avec une memoire virtuelle qui monte, qui monte (830 Mo !!!).

J'ai vu qu'on peut stopper spotlight (je ne suis pas sur que par l'interface (glisser mon compte dessus), cela arrête le scan pour création d'info et via mdutil, si je redémarre ensuite spotlight, j'ai peur qu'il travaille à refiare tout l'index !?!), donc je me demande si je dois vraiment le faire...


----------



## Sly54 (29 Novembre 2012)

ange a dit:


> J'ai vu qu'on peut stopper spotlight (je ne suis pas sur que par l'interface (glisser mon compte dessus), cela arrête le scan pour création d'info et via mdutil, si je redémarre ensuite spotlight, j'ai peur qu'il travaille à refiare tout l'index !?!), donc je me demande si je dois vraiment le faire...


Tu peux forcer la réindexation Spotlight. Même si c'est long à indexer de nouveau, tu auras fait le test !


----------



## ange (29 Novembre 2012)

oui, mais comment ?


----------



## Sly54 (29 Novembre 2012)

En utilisant (par exemple) Onyx : _L'index de Spotlight peut être reconstruit depuis le panneau Maintenance > Reconstruire ou depuis le panneau Automation._


----------



## ange (29 Novembre 2012)

Merci, 
C'est fait, Onyx a du en fait détruire la base et spotlight vient de se mettre à reconstruire (point clignontant dans la loupe). 
Je verrai l'état ce soir....


----------



## ange (1 Décembre 2012)

Bilan actuel :
- refonte de l'index spotlight : sans effet, le lendemain même bruit
- utilitaire de disque : verif/reparation : le DD semble ok
- nettoyage ventilo (oui, j'ai démonté la vitre, puis soulevé l'écran : les ventilos étaient un peu sale  (poussière), j'ai tout aspiré, remonté, redémarré et... 5 minutes plus tard ventilo qui repartent...

- autre idée : un soft qui merde. Comme je ne suis pas encore en 10.8, faire une clean install serait idéal, mais l'angoisse de tout perdre m'inquiete un peu.
Si je fais une install normale, moins de risque, mais est-ce que cela peut faire tout de même du bien à mon ordi ???


----------



## Sly54 (2 Décembre 2012)

Tu peux faire un clone de ton dd et tu démarres sur le clone.

Ca te permet deux choses :
- tester si le problème ne vient pas de ton dd interne,
- si tu entends toujours le bruit, rien ne t'empêche du coup de faire une clean install sur ton dd externe. Comme ça tu testes les softs ajoutés les uns après les autres.

Tu peux aussi faire un Apple Hardware Test (DVD 2 je crois, plus la touche D au démarrage)


----------



## ange (2 Décembre 2012)

Merci encore de ces idées.

Il me semble avoir testé un démarrage depuis une clef USB avec système et que les ventilos continuaient à tourner (mais je l'avais surement fait alors que le refroidissement était en cours donc la température encore haute) Je retesterai au matin (en effet, le matin, après une nuit en état suspendu les ventilos s'arrêtent et redémarrent en gros après 10/15 minutes.))

Sinon, je suis en train de préparer une future clean install, mais mon soucis est le clone. Je n'ai qu'un NAS (de 2To) comme disque externe, donc je ne pense pas que les clones marchent avec, ni les assistant de migrations ?
Pour l'instant, j'ai fait un .dmg posé sur le NAS, au moins j'aurais une copie virtuelle, non ? qui me permettra de récupérer données et soft, j'espère...

(j'ai des soucis déjà avec un test sur le dmg produit, expliqué sur un autre post)


----------



## Sly54 (2 Décembre 2012)

ange a dit:


> Sinon, je suis en train de préparer une future clean install, mais mon soucis est le clone. Je n'ai qu'un NAS (de 2To) comme disque externe, donc je ne pense pas que les clones marchent avec, ni les assistant de migrations ?


Ca je ne sais pas, je n'ai pas de NAS
Par contre j'ai pas mal de dd récupérés de ci de là, donc je peux facilement faire des clones


----------



## Jerome_C (3 Décembre 2012)

Et ça pourrait pas être la/les sondes thermique qui merde ? (il y a plusieurs sondes / ventilos)

J'ai un copain qui avait le même problème avec son frigo (on rigole pas) qui faisait tout le temps du froid à fond, et au final c'était une petite sonde ridicule qui marchait mal.

Sur des tutos vidéos de démontages d'iMac (par exemple pour mettre un SSD soi même) je me souviens qu'ils parlent de ces sondes, qu'il faut parfois débrancher pour faire les manips.


----------



## Sly54 (3 Décembre 2012)

Jerome_C a dit:


> Et ça pourrait pas être la/les sondes thermique qui merde ? (il y a plusieurs sondes / ventilos)


J'ai l'impression que lorsqu'une sonde déconne, le AHT le remarque (code d'erreur commençant par SNS). Mais pourquoi pas


----------



## ange (3 Décembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

Après avoir laissé reposer (activité suspendue), j'ai redémarré mon mac sur une clef USB, puis laissé tourné Safari (oui c'est l'une des actions possible depuis la clef! en plus sur des pages de macg) pendant une 1/2h au moins : pas de bruit ventilo, ou alors juste un peu...

J'ai rebooté sur mon DD classique, et là, après 10 minutes, les ventilos sont repartis...

Qu'en déduisez-vous ? Problème soft ? Une clean install pourrait-elle être une soluce ?


----------



## Azuritesud (3 Décembre 2012)

J'ai eu le problème il y a quelques temps.

Aurais tu _AGAdminService qui tourne en tâche de fonds ?_

_Si oui tu peux exécuter la ligne de commande suivante dans le terminal, cela devrait résoudre ton problème (il faut peut être redémarrer)._

_sudo launchctl unload -w /Library/LaunchDaemons/com.citrix.agadminservice.plist_


_Le sujet à été déjà traité et ton soucis semble bien correspondre à ça._
_Fais une recherche avec Citrix Mac..._


----------



## ange (3 Décembre 2012)

@Azuritesud : merci, mais malheureusement, ce n'est pas la cause de mon problème. Je n'utilise pas de produit Citrix et une recherche de Citrix et AGAadmin sur mon disque dur n'a rien donné.

Je pense que ce genre d'applis devait aussi se voir dans le moniteur d'activité, or chez moi, tout semble normal ! Typiquement, quand je trie par usage décroissant du processeur, c'est activitymonitord qui prend le plus avec 6% !

Mais merci quand même !


----------



## Azuritesud (3 Décembre 2012)

Si tu n'as pas de bruit en boitant sur la clé, il reste un soucis possible du hdd mais ce serait surprenant. On dirait qu'un service tournent en tâche de fond, mais tu devrais avoir une occupation plus importante du système.


----------



## Sly54 (3 Décembre 2012)

ange a dit:


> Après avoir laissé reposer (activité suspendue), j'ai redémarré mon mac sur une clef USB, puis laissé tourné Safari (oui c'est l'une des actions possible depuis la clef! en plus sur des pages de macg) pendant une 1/2h au moins : pas de bruit ventilo, ou alors juste un peu...
> 
> J'ai rebooté sur mon DD classique, et là, après 10 minutes, les ventilos sont repartis...
> 
> Qu'en déduisez-vous ? Problème soft ? Une clean install pourrait-elle être une soluce ?



Ca fait penser soit à un problème de dd (décidément); soit à un logiciel qui ferait le bazar, mais lequel ?
C'est pour ça que je suggère le clone


----------



## ange (10 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Ce week-end, je suis arrivé à faire un clone de mon DD, puis fait une clean install de 10.8 sur le DD de mon iMac.
Et bien, pas trop eu le temps de jouer assez avec, mais il semble que le bruit des ventilos continue.... 
Je regarderai ce soir un peu plus en détail.
J'ai bien peur qu'il me faille changer de disque dur prochainement :hein:


----------



## ange (28 Décembre 2012)

Bon, bah, j'ai profité de quelques jours de congés pour installer un DD de 1 To interne pour remplacer le 500 Go de base. (DD best Western) me disant que cétait le DD qui faisait finalement du bruit.

Grâce au site ifixit, j'ai fait l'installation hardware sans problème (et remis la sonde du DD comme initialement)

Et bien après resintall de tout le disque à partir d'un clone et bien le bruit est toujours le même !!!!:hein: (est-ce un bruit de ventilo ?)

Donc ??? il me reste encore à changer la sonde ?
Ou est-ce que supprimer la sonde tout simplement est possible ?
Ou est-ce autre chose qui me casse les oreilles depuis 2 mois ?

Cela m'énerve. Je me demande même si je ne vais pas remettre le disque initial...

Vous auriez des suggestions ?


----------



## ange (29 Décembre 2012)

Petite étude de l'évolution de la température (via SSDFanControl)

Après une nuit de pause (veille), j'ai activé mon mac :
7h30 : 18°
7h32 (redémarrage) pour voir si enclenchement des ventilos immédiatement : non
7h42 : 30° et début du bruit de souffle/ronflement
7h45 : 33°
7h48 : 35°
8h00 : 39° (ronflement max...)
8h10 : 41°
8h15 : 42°
8h23 : 44°
8h41 : 45°
9h00 : 46°

Je me demande tout de même si ce n'est pas la sonde qui merde et qui demande au ventilo de tourner... J'en ai trouvé un pas trop cher aux US. J'ai lancé l'achat (je ne vais pas démonter mon mac tous les jours (test sans sonde ????), donc je vais tester en changeant uniquement la sonde. (en espérant que c'est bien celle-ci qui merde et pas une des 2 autres (ambiant, Optical) ou encore pire : quelquechose d'autre qui chauffe rééllement faisant élever la température.


----------



## ange (12 Janvier 2013)

J'ai reçu cette semaine les 2 cables-sondes des état-unis.
Je viens de les mettre en lieu et place des précédents... et après redémarrage et 10 minutes d'utilisation les souffleries reprennent.

Je ne sais vraiment plus quoi faire, ni penser.

Si quelqu'un aurait une suggestion, je suis preneur...


----------



## ange (20 Janvier 2013)

Je continue la description de mes tests, car malheureusement j'ai toujours les ventilos qui tournent...

1) changement des sondes DD et ambiant : aucun changement
2) court circuit de la sonde DD : aucun changement
3) déconnexion de la sonde DD : pas ventilo, mais DD qui tourne à fond. via SSDFancontrol, fixation du DD à 1600 => silence... mais au bout de 10/15 minutes : redémarrage du bruit ventilo
=> semble indiquer que la piste DD est fausse (d'ailleurs DD et système déjà changés)
4) déconnexion sonde lecteur CD (avec ou non sonde DD branchée) : aucun changement
5) Sondes DD/CD branchée mais LCD (écran) débranché : aucun changement : serait cette sonde qui merde ou pire le CPU qui chauffe vraiment ??? Et comment savoir ?

Bref, toujours dans la panade... et le bruit.


----------



## Kiragold (20 Janvier 2013)

Que te dit l'applestore ?


----------



## ange (20 Janvier 2013)

Kiragold a dit:


> Que te dit l'applestore ?



Bonjour, 
désolé, je ne comprends pas ?


----------



## Jerome_C (20 Janvier 2013)

Et t'as essayé le spiritisme ? Que dit l'esprit de Steve ?


----------



## prim's.-.Mac (21 Janvier 2013)

De combien est la capacité et la place libre de ton HDD en Go?


----------



## endlessy (21 Janvier 2013)

Salut à toi

As tu essayé la commande top?
Ouvre le terminal et tu tape : top
Dans la colonne de gauche tu as le pourcentage de l'utilisation du processeur..
Regarde si un chiffre est abusé : genre 90% ...


----------



## storme (21 Janvier 2013)

Ou pour les réfractaires du terminal, le moniteur d'activité


----------



## ange (21 Janvier 2013)

Merci de vos propositions, mais malheureusement, aussi bien au début de mon problème que ces derniers jours, c'est ce que j'ai surveillé et rien trouvé à ce niveau. A part de temps en temps la sauvegarde qui se lance et prend alors du CPU, pas d'utilisation massive par un soft. (j'avais eu un doute avec chrome, qui est toujours lancé et qui, je l'ai appris alors, lance un thread par plug-in qui se mettent en haut à droite de la barre d'adresse, et donc cumulé prend du CPU. Mais j'ai tou nettoyé de ce côté.)

J'ai vraiment une impression de problème hardware...


----------



## soiziclecros (22 Janvier 2013)

Et tout bêtement un changement de ventilateur ?
J'avais eu un truc comme ça pour un powerPC, le changement du ventilo a tout arrangé.


----------



## ange (22 Janvier 2013)

J'y ai bien pensé mais ce n'est pas les ventilo qui semblent avoir un problème, la preuve, ils me cassent les oreilles, mais il y a quelque chose qui les fait marcher trop souvent/facilement ! Mais quoi ???

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h38 ----------

Voici une autre batterie de tests (fait avec istat-pro) :

Avant que le bruit des ventilos s'active :





puis une fois les ventilos démarrés :





et 10 minutes plus tard :





et encore 10 minutes plus tard (mais avec le DD mis en mode Auto et non plus en smart) :





Qu'en pensez vous ?

merci pour l'aide.

Ange


----------



## Jerome_C (24 Janvier 2013)

Je pense que 3600 rpm c'est vraiment beaucoup, moi avec mes 8 cores de CPU à 100% en permanence (pour cause de boinc) je suis autour de 2000 / 2100 rpm










Donc j'aurais envie de dire : retour au SAV...


----------



## Drooducuu (27 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,

2100 avec 8 coeurs à fond ? Oo

Ça aurait tendance à me faire penser que mon imac a un problème, moi qui avais enfin réussi à me dire que c'était normal 

Mon ventilo tourne a 2200 quand je joue à Guild wars 2, processeur utilisé à 50%.

J'arrive pas bien à voir les températures sur istatpro j'ai l'impression que le mien est pas complet, il n'affiche qu'1 seul ventilo (y'en a t il qu'un sur les nouveaux imac ?), et niveau températures qu'est ce que je dois regarder ? Ambiant ? Gpu diode ? il n'est pas affiché température de CPU.

J'ai regardé dans les réglages de istatpro mais tout semble être coché et affiché.

Ton logiciel à l'air plus complet, c'est quoi son nom ?

Et pour toi, est ce normal que mon ventilo tourne aussi vite juste parce que je joue ? (je pense que c'est un jeu qui nécessite beaucoup le processeur, serait-ce une bonne raison ?).

Mon imac est un late 2012 (les nouveaux) 27 pouces de base à 2049 euros auquel j'ai rajouté 16go de ram (donc 24go au total).


----------



## ange (27 Janvier 2013)

@Drooducuu : la version istatpro est la version 4.92 (trouvé via softonic)

Et j'ai déjà du mal à comprendre ce qui se passe sur mon imac, je ne peux pas me permettre de donner des conseils ! désolé.


----------



## Drooducuu (27 Janvier 2013)

Dsl j'aurais du préciser que je parlais a Jerome_C ^^

Merci quand même ange 

PS: ange, j'ai la même version que toi pour istatpro, dans les options y'a pas de case à cocher pour afficher CPU dans les températures, le tien l'affiche ... je comprends pas.


----------



## Drooducuu (27 Janvier 2013)

Personne sait pk j'ai l'affichage du cpu dans les températures de istat pro ?

Ou si quelqu'un connait un autre logiciel dans ce genre je suis preneur.


----------



## Sly54 (28 Janvier 2013)

Drooducuu a dit:


> Personne sait pk j'ai l'affichage du cpu dans les températures de istat pro ?


Parce que par défaut il y est.
Mais tu peux l'enlever si ça ne te convient pas


----------



## Drooducuu (28 Janvier 2013)

Oups je voulais plutôt dire pk je l'ai PAS ? j'ai oublié un mot ^^

Et je peux pas l'ajouter il est pas dans les options


----------



## Sly54 (28 Janvier 2013)

Drooducuu a dit:


> Et je peux pas l'ajouter il est pas dans les options


Tu en es sûr ?

Je viens de vérifier : dans la version 4, on peut l'ajouter (*). Dans la version je suis presque sûr qu'on pouvait l'ajouter. Dans les versions encore plus anciennes, je ne sais plus


(*) un clic sur _sensors_ et là, par glissé - déposé on ajoute ou on retire ce que l'on souhaite.


----------



## Drooducuu (28 Janvier 2013)

Je n'ai pas sensors dans les options.

Voilà ce que j'ai.

http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/2950/capturedcran20130128134.png

Question qui n'a rien avoir, comment on fait pour afficher le screen directement sur le forum sans passer par un lien ?


----------



## Sly54 (28 Janvier 2013)

OK, si j'ai bien vu, tu utilises iStat Pro alors que moi j'utilise iStat menu. La différence doit provenir de là, même si c'est le même éditeur.


Pour mettre une image, il faut passer par un hébergeur extérieur (http://www.imageshack.us, http://tinypic.com etc.)
Et mettre le lien en ayant cliqué sur l'icône de l'image (petite montagne) du msg en cours.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2013)

Drooducuu a dit:


> Question qui n'a rien avoir, comment on fait pour afficher le screen directement sur le forum sans passer par un lien ?


Chez imageShack, copie le "code de forum", et colle-le dans le message :





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Drooducuu (28 Janvier 2013)

Ah ok moi je prennais le lien direct, merci 

Concernant mes probs de ventilo (si c'est vraiment un prob) j'ai contacté apple et un technicien va venir chercher l'imac chez moi.

J'aurais préféré éviter de le renvoyer mais j'ai pas vraiment le choix.


----------



## kyriba (28 Janvier 2013)

Arf le renvoyer je pense que je suis bon aussi...

Mon Imac I7 et 680MX passe en mode soufflerie dans bootcamp apres 10min de jeu (Civ 5) c est tres desagreable...

Il faut que test si dans mac os j ai le pb


----------



## Drooducuu (28 Janvier 2013)

Je suis même pas sur que le mien aie un problème, j'arrive pas à trouver une réponse !

Donc je vais peut être le renvoyer pour rien, et ça me fait bien C****.

J'ai lu sur le forum que guilde wars 2 est très gourmand au niveau du processeur, est ce que c'est une raison pour qu'un proc i5 quad core 3,2ghz soit utilisé jusqu'à 60% pour un jeux ? (avec quelques trucs en plus, du genre skype, itunes) et pour que le ventilo monte a 2000 rpm ?

Je ne trouve pas la réponse à cette question et je vais donc devoir le renvoyer pour être fixé.


----------



## steph71 (29 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour, j'ai aussi un probleme de ventilateur qui tourne à fond des le demarrage, imac 21,5 mid 2011 i7 2,8 GhZ, avec mountain lion, j'ai fait une clean install de ML hier sur mon DD et ventilo tourne mais un peu moins souvent mais très bruyant, ce qui est bizzarre c'est que dans istat pro, les deux ventilo HDD et lecteur optique tournent à 1200, celui cpu à 900 1000, et quand le bruit de turbine arrive, hdd et lecteur optique bougent pas et celui du cpu indique 0 rpm alors qu'il y a un bruit de réacteur, et quand ca s'arrete le ventilo cpu montre 3450-2700 et ca dimnue jusqu'à 1000 et plus de bruit et ca recommence et alors de nouveau 0rpm quand catourne à fond, mais comme vous pas aussi à fond que le test ventilo.
Il ne me reste que le nettoyage, ou a faire un downgrade vers lion car je me demande si c'est pas un probleme de mountain lion.
Si vous avez des idées, je suis comme vous assez désemparé.
j'ai pensez à vendre le miens et a racheter un nouveau mais comment le vendre avec ce bruit de turbine.
Après avoir lu d'autre topic j'ai vu celui de vampire1976 et j'ai le meme istatpro en ce qui concerne les ventilo quand ca souffle très fort a savoir le cpu à 0


----------



## steph71 (29 Janvier 2013)

Bon je viens de faire n apple hardware test, le bruit est présent, ill me donne cette erreur:
apple hardware test 4MOT/4/40000002:CPU
Apparement probleme de ventilo cpu.


----------



## ange (1 Février 2013)

Du fait du post précédent, j'ai fait le AHT (Apple Hardware Test) et j'ai obtenu 

* 4SNS/1/40000000 TGOD-111.000*

En regardant dans les différents sites, je ne suis pas arrivé à me faire une idée correcte du problème. Peut-être pourriez vous m'aider ?

1) existe-t-il un site avec les descriptions officielles des erreurs d'AHT ? (SNS/TGOD...)

2) Certains sites parlent de pb de capteurs (du fait de SNS). J'ai déjà changé le capteur température du DD et de l'ambiant pour rien. Sauriez vous si il existe un capteur pour le CPU et quel serait sa référence (iMac 2009 Early) ?

Merci pour votre aide,

Ange


----------



## pierrep (1 Février 2013)

ange a dit:


> ...une fois les ventilos démarrés :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu as vu la temperature du GPU !? Près de 100° !!!


----------



## Drooducuu (7 Février 2013)

Moi je comprends pas un truc, pk dans istat pro j'ai que 1 seul ventilateur ? y'en a qu'un dans les nouveaux imac ?

Et pour les températures même chose, j'ai pas la température du processeur, j'ai beau regarder dans les réglages d'istatpro je trouve rien qui permette de les afficher.

Est ce que quelqu'un a une solution ? Sinon, existe t-il un autre logiciel qui permette de surveiller les températures et vitesse des ventilos ?


----------



## pierrep (7 Février 2013)

Drooducuu a dit:


> Sinon, existe t-il un autre logiciel qui permette de surveiller les températures et vitesse des ventilos ?



DesktopMonitor à 2,69 
L'inconvénient c'est que c'est une application avec icone dans le dock...


----------



## Drooducuu (7 Février 2013)

En Widgets il en existe pas d'autre ?

Istatpro est bien fait mais je voudrais voir dans un autre si ça m'affiche les températures du processeur vu que j'arrive pas a les afficher dans celui la.


----------



## ange (17 Février 2013)

J'ai déposé mon imac chez Apple Center de Grenoble.
Même constat : sonde de température CPU HS
Leur seule proposition : changer la carte logique pour 650 (sonde soudée sur carte logique)

Donc je suis à la recherche de solutions me permettant de réguler/fixer manuellement la vitesse du ventilo CPU.

J'ai déjà testé en vain :
FanControl, smcFanControl, HDD Fan Control et même MPFanControl qui en gros ne permettent que de modifier la vitesse minimum (1200 rpm) quand le ventilo est au (quasi) repos. Mais si le CPU lui demande d'augmenter sa vitesse, pas d'action possible (ou alors j'ai raté quelque chose)
SSDFanControl lui ne gère que les ventilo disques et Lecteur optique....

Si vous en connaissez qui saurait agir, je suis preneur !!!!!

Merci par avance.


----------



## pierrep (17 Février 2013)

ange a dit:


> J'ai déposé mon imac chez Apple Center de Grenoble.
> Même constat : sonde de température CPU HS
> Leur seule proposition : changer la carte logique pour 650 (sonde soudée sur carte logique)



Ils t'ont fait payer le devis ?


----------



## ange (17 Février 2013)

Oui, bien sûr, normal, je le savais avant de déposer ma machine. Et ils me promettent de le rembourser si je fais la réparation sous un mois.


----------



## pierrep (17 Février 2013)

Combien ?


----------



## ange (17 Février 2013)

39,99&#8364; comme l'indique leur site


----------



## pierrep (17 Février 2013)

Cool, c'est pas très cher...


----------



## Jerome_C (18 Février 2013)

Si la sonde est HS je vois pas trop comment tu veux pouvoir le contourner de façon logicielle... Mais c'est sûr qu'à ce prix... c'est le prix de réparation des Mac quoi, vaut mieux pas que ça tombe en panne...


----------



## ange (18 Février 2013)

Je cherche à intervenir sur la vitesse de rotation du ventilo, à modifier les valeurs demandées par le CPU qui est "trompé" par la sonde HS. 
Comme le logiciels X Fan control indiquent qu'il peuvent modifier la valeur de rotation minimum, je me dis que cela doit être possible de modifier la valeur demandée (par exemple ajouter un coef : 10%, 50% de la valeur demandée par le CPU)...


----------



## Jerome_C (20 Février 2013)

... mais tu n'arrives pas, à mon avis si la sonde est défectueuse il ne faut pas s'attendre à ce que le contrôle de vitesse réagisse normalement, ou soit "pilotable" normalement...


----------



## ange (21 Février 2013)

Pourquoi ? car je ne veux commander la sonde, mais le ventilo.

Sur un autre thread, quelqu'un avait ajouté un interrupteur sur le ventilo (mais photos ont disparues et le mac vendu), et une personne avait proposé de mettre un rhéostat. 
Cela pourrait être un plan B mais compliqué et pas très mac, mais j'aimais bien le principe, et l'idéal serait de le faire par logiciel.


----------



## akwell (30 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour,
J'ai mon iMac qui faisait un bruit de ventilo dès le démarrage ce matin.
J'ai appelé l'assistance Apple : ils m'ont demandé de débrancher le câble d'alimentation derrière l'écran puis de rester appuyer 15 secondes sur le bouton de démarrage. Ils m'ont ensuite demandé de rebrancher le câble. Et là comme par magie, plus de bruit de ventilo. Ouf


----------



## Locke (30 Décembre 2017)

akwell a dit:


> J'ai appelé l'assistance Apple : ils m'ont demandé de débrancher le câble d'alimentation derrière l'écran puis de rester appuyer 15 secondes sur le bouton de démarrage. Ils m'ont ensuite demandé de rebrancher le câble. Et là comme par magie, plus de bruit de ventilo. Ouf


C'est un SMC, le lien est dans ma signature histoire que tu saches ce que tu as fait. 

Tu sais que le message date de 2013.


----------



## akwell (30 Décembre 2017)

Locke a dit:


> C'est un SMC, le lien est dans ma signature histoire que tu saches ce que tu as fait.
> 
> Tu sais que le message date de 2013.


C’est quoi un SMC.
Oui je sais


----------



## Sly54 (30 Décembre 2017)

akwell a dit:


> C’est quoi un SMC.


Relis le message de loche et tu sauras…


----------



## Locke (30 Décembre 2017)

akwell a dit:


> C’est quoi un SMC.


Dans ma signature tu ne vois pas les lettres SMC ? Si oui, si tu fais un clic dessus, il se passe quoi ?


----------



## akwell (30 Décembre 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Dans ma signature tu ne vois pas les lettres SMC ? Si oui, si tu fais un clic dessus, il se passe quoi ?


Oui je l’ai fait !
Je mourrais moins con !


----------



## Locke (30 Décembre 2017)

akwell a dit:


> Je mourrais moins con !


Non, un peu plus informé.


----------



## peyret (30 Décembre 2017)

akwell a dit:


> Je mourrais moins con !



Mais vous mourrez quand même.....
(arte vers les 21h)


----------

